# Tiny flakes in Atlanta!!! Run!!! Hide!!



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

When it snows here the most insane things happen. People go to the store and buy 3 weeks of food. Schools and business close. Home depot and Lowes sell shovels, rock salt and generators.

 Just another day for me,growing up in northern NY. Great fun to watch the news as they warn the enire state to batten down the hatches.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 12, 2010)

we're going to get 2 days of nonstop hard rain, starting yesterday. Warm air from Hawaii streaming at us also brings higher temps, so the lower elev. snow will melt so by tonight the rivers that always flood will be over their banks.  I'm smoking my Christmas present meats - thanks to the bbq gods for electric smokers!  we're getting soaked, but we don't have to shovel it.  When it snows here people forget how to drive.


----------



## deannc (Dec 12, 2010)

Steady rains here in the Carolina's.  It is amazing even when the "chance" of frozen precipitation is in the forecast it's none stop on the news and then when the flurry's start they interrupt TV programing to broadcast live feed like they do for hurricanes.....there's a snowflake as they focus the camera trying to zoom in a dang flake!! LOL


----------



## smokermark (Dec 12, 2010)

We've been fortunate this year thus far for the most part most of the worst winter weather has been north and to the east of us here. A few years ago we had a vicious ice storm I've never seen anything like that one. Freezing rain with high winds (and lots of it) thundering to boot it was a mess. It took a very long time to recover still haven't completely.

"Extreme Instability"

http://www.extremeinstability.com/06-12-31.htm

Here and other locations

http://www.news-world.us/pics/2010/05/20/icy-photos/


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

Hahahaha I am watching my facebook Atlanta friends whine about the snow and cold....

Craig W

Snowing and cold. Checklist : propane for heat and cooking,yup.. bacon & sausage,yup...cigars,yup..ok let er rip.
33 minutes ago ··[*]  
	



*Ed G* Cigars...damn, I knew I was missing something.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG fp - when I lived in Atlanta (Marietta) if we had that tiny bit of snow there wasn't a gallon of milk or loaf of bread to be found! How people panic. I did live there in the early '90's when there was a "real" snowstorm. It was awesome, except the people going all looney.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> OMG fp - when I lived in Atlanta (Marietta) if we had that tiny bit of snow there wasn't a gallon of milk or loaf of bread to be found! How people panic. I did live there in the early '90's when there was a "real" snowstorm. It was awesome, except the people going all looney.


It is hilarious. There is already talk about school closings......huh?? it'saturday!!


----------



## squirrel (Dec 12, 2010)

You know southern folk can't drive in that mess. That is the biggest problem. For the love of all that's good and holy. DO NOT SLAM ON BREAKS! Also, don't drive 60MPH on a slick road. I just don't get it! People drive like it's any other day. I can't tell you how many unnecessary wrecks there were. Gawd almighty please thin out the idiots. Just sayin'.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

This is the true Destruction Derby. When I lived in Colorado for 3 years the worst drivers were the ones that had lived there their entire life. They followed the same stupid patterns of their parents. I lived in an area where if you went out one driveway you were half way up a hill and fishtailing to get up the hill in the snow. If you went out the other dirveway you had a 300 yard head start on the hill.  All the locals chose the upper route and all us "transplants" used the lower route  ---Hmm


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 13, 2010)

Same way in Texas.  Last Christmas Eve we had about 11 inches of snow, totally unprecedented.  We had to work at the store until 9pm to get ready for the day after Christmas sale and people kept coming into the parking lot to buy more toys and getting stuck, lol, long after we closed.  Absolutely crazy!  I finally made it out of there about 9:30pm and it took an hour and a half to get home; had to have been 50 cars wrecked up on the side of the road; normal driving time 20 min..  Hope we don't have that problem this year!  Luckily my 46 yrs in NNY prepared me well to get home safely!


----------

